# Dog Clothes for sale - BULK



## poshpetz (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Due to a relocation and slight change to our current offering, we are looking to sell some Raincoats and hooded fleece dog coats (mixture of colours and sizes). Total of 215 items and looking for £470 (equates to approx £2.18 per item)

Sizes given are approximate.
ITEM CAN BE COLLECTED IN PERSON FREE OF CHARGE IF PREFERRED alternatively, would be £25 postage fee.

Please contact us for more details - [email protected] or tel: 01733562633

Raincoats:

Size 3 - Back length approx 25cm, Neck approx 25cm, Waist approx 40cm
Size 4 - Back length approx 29cm, Neck approx 28cm, Waist approx 45cm

Size 3
Pink x 13
Red x 43
Black x 49

Size 4
Pink x 18
Red x 25
Black x 22

Fleece Hoodie's:

Size 2 - Chest: 11.5-13"/ 29-33cm Back Length: 7.5-8.5"/19-22cm Neck: 6"-8"/15-20cm 
Size 3 - Chest: 13-15"/34-38cm Back Length: 9.5-10.5"/24-27cm Neck: 8"-10"/20-25cm
Size 4 - Chest: 14-16"/35-40cm Back length: 11-12"/28-31cm Neck: 9"-10.5"/23-26cm
Size 4.5 - Chest: 16-20"/40-50cm Back length: 13-14"/32-36 Neck: 10.5-13.5"/26-34cm
Size 5 - Chest: 20-23"/50-57cm Back length: 15-16"/37-42cm Neck: 13.5-15"/33-38cm

Blue:
Size 2 x 2
Size 3 x 2
Size 4 x 8
Size 4.5 x 14
Size 5 x 18

Pink:
Size 4.5 x 1


----------



## Europet (Jul 3, 2014)

These look really nice. I found a nice pet store in Dubai to buy my pet lab some really trendy outfits. She loves them


----------

